# Remixed the Beatles stereo lp "Please Please Me"



## Kenwood1986 (Jun 14, 2016)

The stereo version always sounded funny to me with only instruments out of one channel and vocals (with a slight smattering of instruments) on the other.

Using the audio editor Audacity I captured individual segments of instruments and vocals making a new multitrack to work with.

Couple examples from the song "Please Please Me"

- Placed the drums in the middle (where they should be)

- The "Come On" exchanges between John and Paul-George has John coming out of the right channel and Paul-George out of the left channel. 

Being able to capture segments without someone coming in early or being late is a testament to the quality of their musicianship


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

Link to download?


----------



## Kenwood1986 (Jun 14, 2016)

Not uploaded


----------

